
America's Migratory Routes Reach Grim Milestone: Over 500 Deaths So Far in 2019 - infodocket
https://www.iom.int/news/americas-migratory-routes-reach-grim-milestone-over-500-deaths-so-far-2019-3
======
masonic
Clickbait title misrepresents the data, which encompasses the entire Western
Hemisphere... including the Caribbean.

